# things that worry me about Wales



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe it's because I'm not Welsh and don't have much of any sort of national identity, but I have grave concerns about some of our national icons.

Charlotte Church
Tom Jones
Shirley Bassey
Gavin Henson
Max Boyce
Neil Kinnock
Stereophonics
Manic Street preachers
Owen Money


Crap /not crap?

Sorry, they're all crap.

I find it hard to think of one Welsh cultural figure that I enjoy/like.

Ok, Dylan Thomas was quite good, but he's long gone. Now we have dirty Sanchez instead. These would make me embarased to be Welsh. 

As for TV programmes.....

S4C is a bit of a joke, the programmes look fun, but I can't understand a word of whats going on.

A few friends have tried to persuade me that Satalite City is a good TV programme. I normally respect their judgement, as in every other aspect of life their opinions are normally spot on. But Satalite City is shite with a BIG S.
I've tried watching it a few times without even raising a smile.

Sorry for the rant, but I feel that we are culturally missing out. the only thing that keeps me going is knowing that we're not from Bristol.


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Belonging


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd say "get to the back of the queue", but then you've been here longer than me!

_<goes to the back of Zog's queue>_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

The Welsh need to smile more



















*scarpers*


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because I'm not Welsh and don't have much of any sort of national identity, but I have grave concerns about some of our national icons.


Perhaps you should look a little deeper than celeb culture?


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Nowt wrong with Richard Burton


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

errr...a never ending supply of jobless addicts so you can earn a crust young man


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

I recon it's the cultural desert that drives them to drugs. That and the lack of working pits.


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Nowt wrong with Richard Burton




He's stiff as well though.


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> I recon it's the cultural desert that drives them to drugs.



   










> The Eisteddfod (literally 'sitting') is a Welsh festival of literature, music, and song. The tradition of such a meeting of Welsh artists dates back to at least the 12th century, but with the decline of the bardic tradition fell into abeyance. The present-day format owes much to an eighteenth century revival arising out of a number of informal eisteddfodau.
> 
> EisteddfodThe most important eisteddfod is the National Eisteddfod, held annually and usually alternating between North and South Wales, and taking place entirely in the Welsh language. It has a heavy druidic flavour, with the crowning and chairing ceremonies for the victorious poets being attended by bards in flowing white costumes, children dancing, and a horn playing. However, the heritage of this ceremony is of dubious provenance and owes its existence within the Eisteddfod structure to Iolo Morgannwg, whose Gorsedd ceremonies were adopted by the Eisteddfod from 1819.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> S4C is a bit of a joke, the programmes look fun, but I can't understand a word of whats going on.



Its  ajoke because you dont speak the language?


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should look a little deeper than celeb culture?



Name names, because I'm having trouble thinking of any. 

....and I wouldn't call Owen Money a celeb by any stretch.

I know you have higher cultural standards up in Whitchurch, but you gotta share them with us plebs down in splott.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Off the top of my head...

Bryn Terfel
RS Thomas
Pobl Y Cwm
Anthony Hopkins
Danny Abse
Roald Dahl
Russell T Davies
Gorky's
John Cale
Goldie Lookin Chain
Joe Calzhage


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

You can't say the Eisteddfod is the height of our cultural achievments. No wonder them cyder drinkers think they can whip us.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> You can't say the Eisteddfod is the height of our cultural achievments. No wonder them cyder drinkers think they can whip us.



What have you got against the Eisteddod? Its one of the largest cultural festivals in Europe.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

S4C is shite, no question.And there's been a 60% decline in S4C's audience in the last 10 years. They get an average peak-time audience of less than 30, 000. They also have far more older viewers than any other channel.

Pity really, coz it doesn't have to be that way - there's plenty of talent in Wales. They need to start appealing to a younger audience and take a more imaginative view of what constitutes Welshness.

The only prog on S4C I regularly watch is _Y Sioe Gelf_, an arts prog with a fit presenter. Apart from that it's _Sgorio_.


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Joe Calzhage


he's the real deal


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Sir Stanley Baker
Hywel Bennett
Timothy Dalton
Geraint Wyn Davies
Ivor Emmanuel
Dawn French
Peter Gill OBE
Peter Greenaway
Donald and Glyn Houston
Mervyn and Glynnis Johns
Terry Jones
Desmond Llewellyn
Philp Madoc

*draws breath*


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> he's the real deal



Innit, if he was English he'd never be out the papers.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Bryn Terfel
> RS Thomas
> ...



We've got some good porn stars at the mo' - Lara Lee and Isabel Ice for example. The worzels have got Cathy Barry. I'd add Euros Childs to that list, he's a fecking genius and also a writer called Rhys Hughes who will be big one day. Also writer John Williams and photographer Philip Jones Griffiths.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2006)

Aneurin Bevan
Robert Owen


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Sir George Everest
Captain Sir Henry Morgan


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Heh - I've just discovered that Saint Patrick was born in Wales


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Bryn Terfel - bearded warbler
RS Thomas - Who?
Pobl Y Cwm - spoke about this before - can't undersatnd a word of it
Anthony Hopkins - liver and laverbread?
Danny Abse - who?
Roald Dahl - Welsh in a Norwiegian sort of way
Russell T Davies - Who?
Gorky's - Not my sort of thing realy
John Cale - Ok , but same as above
Goldie Lookin Chain - acceptable
Joe Calzhage - I'll have him any day


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> What have you got against the Eisteddod? Its one of the largest cultural festivals in Europe.




Big black hats, beards and druids. - tripe united


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Big black hats, beards and druids. - tripe united



So you've never actually been then?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> Pobl Y Cwm - spoke about this before - can't undersatnd a word of it



Christ, is there anything more pathetic than the English ex-pat whining because the natives dare speak their own language


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> Russell T Davies - Who?[/



Queer As Folk, Dr Who etc etc.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> RS Thomas - Who?





> Danny Abse - Who?



Two very well known poets. For someone complaing about a lack of culture you appear to have very little knowledge of any culture.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> Bryn Terfel - bearded warbler



Or alternatively the worlds best known Bass-Baritone.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> Roald Dahl - Welsh in a Norwiegian sort of way



Norwegian parents but born and spent most of his life in Wales.

Unless your ssaying the children of immigrants aren't really Welsh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Daniels
Captain Morgan 
Indiana Jones


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Joe Calzhage - I'll have him any day



 I think we need to invite Joe to the next meet, to see if Zog can really back up his keyboard warring!


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Sir Stanley Baker - good but stiff
Hywel Bennett - not so good
Timothy Dalton - fucking awful 
Geraint Wyn Davies - who?
Ivor Emmanuel - who?
Dawn French - Welsh? even if she is she's not up to much
Peter Gill OBE - Who?
Peter Greenaway - Ok. I forgot he was Welsh. Ain't he a jack though?
Donald and Glyn Houston - who?
Mervyn and Glynnis Johns - Who?
Terry Jones - Good and bad
Desmond Llewellyn - Who?
Philp Madoc - who?


Are you making these names up to make me feel thick? or are they somewhat unknown?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> Are you making these names up to make me feel thick? or are they somewhat unknown?



I think maybe you should learn a little about culture before you start bemoaning the lack of it.


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I think we need to invite Joe to the next meet, to see if Zog can really back up his keyboard warring!




 I'll have him round for dinner any day, was what I was going to say. Very nice chap from what I've heard.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> I'll have him round for dinner any day, was what I was going to say. Very nice chap from what I've heard.


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> So you've never actually been then?




To be honest I haven't. the images that I've seen of it haven't realy inspired me to go. 

Maybe I'm missing out.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> To be honest I haven't. the images that I've seen of it haven't realy inspired me to go.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing out.



If you go to  the International Eisteddod it has things from all over the world.


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> If you go to  the International Eisteddod it has things from all over the world.




North and South Wales?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> North and South Wales?



Aye, and from proper abroad, Shrewsbury even


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Jack Daniels - Yuk
Captain Morgan - ummmm
Indiana Jones - can't say I've ever drunk that one


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Aye, and from proper abroad, Shrewsbury even




If you'll grant them the proper visa's


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Sir Stanley Baker - good but stiff
> Hywel Bennett - not so good
> Timothy Dalton - fucking awful
> Geraint Wyn Davies - who?
> ...





Timothy Dalton - just the Bond stuff you're objecting to? Or his classical roles?
Geraint Wyn Davies - TV, film and stage
Ivor Emmanuel - singer and actor
Dawn French - born in Holyhead
Peter Gill OBE - Renowned theatrical director with a large number of productions to his name including work for the RSC, Royal Court Theatre and the Royal National Theatre.
Peter Greenaway - I don't know what 'a jack' is  
Donald Houston - loads of film credits but e.g. co-starred with Richard Burton in 'Where Eagles Dare'
Glyn Houston - Donald's bro. Films, TV, documentaries 
Mervyn Johns - over 70 films including Jamaica Inn
Glynnis Johns - ^ his daughter. Actress e.g. While You Were Sleeping
Desmond Llewellyn - played Q in many of the Bond films
Philip Madoc - Blimey! In just about everything! Last Of The Mohicans? The Avengers? Dr Who? etc etc etc Father of Ruth Madoc







I wasn't picking out the obscure ones


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

But I don't mind playing the game cos hostilities ended hours ago


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> But I don't mind playing the game cos hostilities ended hours ago




Have we won then? or is it just a ceasefire?


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Have we won then? or is it just a ceasefire?



Nah. Brizzle and the SW got to 10,000 first. There are separate negotiations being conducted on a neutral forum with the main objective being a coalition forum to take on London.

Plus deciding what to do with the prisoners. I have a personal request in for a stay of execution for Col until we know whether or not he resembles Alan Rickman  *














* but I notice he's blown that earlier - I just haven't grassed him up yet


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, thats a shame.

I'll go back to posting once a week now.


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Oh, thats a shame.
> 
> I'll go back to posting once a week now.




Awwwr. I'm sure they were hailing you as a belated saviour once they realised what was going on and got off the defensive


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

its all a trick for them to get ahead.
they surrendered once before i remember then they sneak back when we're not looking.
don't believe them!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

Ivor Novello
Haile Selassie
Colin Jackson


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Ivor Novello - petrol scamming piano tinkler
Colin Jackson - is that the boy who runs round in circles?
Haile Selassie - Lion of Grangetown?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Plus deciding what to do with the prisoners. I have a personal request in for a stay of execution for Col until we know whether or not he resembles Alan Rickman



Look, I don't want to let you down here, Derian, seeing as you have such a lovely piccie online , so lets have a quick run through the similarities 

Two arms - check
Two legs - check
One...





Aye, well, you see where we're going with this  Close enough?


----------



## Derian (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll take that as a 'no' then  


 


Ah well. Worth a try.


Are you going to own up or do I have to tell the head executioner or are you going to bribe me?


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 13, 2006)

erm...

I think these people are Croatian (see the huge flag?) competing at the International Eisteddfod perhaps

If you've never actually been to the National Eisteddfod and decide to judge it by shots and coverage on english langugae tv (or from websites about something completely differnt altogether    ) you may not be getting the complete picture.

My Eisteddfod experience and that of Mrs Jones Llanrug will again be totally different, 
she might go there to see singing, reciting, dancing etc in the day
I go for art tent, bands, drama, poetry and beer in the day + short films, more bands, more beer + drugs in the evening


As for famous people (not celebs   ) it's a shame that we as Welsh ourselves don't know much about our own history.

Only last year did I get know of a guy called *Morgan John Rhys* (1760-1804) from Llanbradach.  

He was way ahead of his time, 


> "Morgan John Rhys (1760-1804) was a Baptist minister who preached the principles of the French Revolution, against slavery, and in favour of the reform of parliament"
> from wikipedia


He also belived that every child should recieve free education (and education through the medium of Welsh in Wales   )

Obviously these view didn't go down well in Britain at the time and he went to the USA to try and establish a Welsh township and to campaign against slavery and the mis-treatment of native Americans.

There's was a plaque unvailed in Gelligaer this week to remember him.  That was coverd on the BBC Cymru'r Byd  website, but sadly I couldn't find any mention of it on BBC Wales' website


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 13, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> it's a shame that we as Welsh ourselves don't know much about our own history.







So true, so sadly true


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Apr 13, 2006)

Rob Bryden
Ruth Jones
Gene Loves Jezebel


----------



## Karac (Apr 15, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> We've got some good porn stars at the mo' - Lara Lee and Isabel Ice for example.


Never heard of Lara Lee but the few minutes i saw of Isabel Ice-  
Not good.
Is there such a thing as "Welsh Porn"?
The only one ive ever heard of is Newport road trip or something-never seen it.
Is there any Welsh language porn?


----------



## nwnm (Apr 15, 2006)

that'd give you something to get your tounge around


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 16, 2006)

hahahaha  
I saw a programme about that welsh porn director the other night, a girl with dark hair directing amateur stuff
They showed her sat with her family showing a secletcion of her best work, Nannys face was a picture while stepdad couldnt even look at the rest of the family he was


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> If you've never actually been to the National Eisteddfod and decide to judge it by shots and coverage on english langugae tv (or from websites about something completely differnt altogether    ) you may not be getting the complete picture.



You know, I'd never even considered attending the Eisteddfod, and tbh, I think my impressions of it were garnered in exactly the way you describe, Ben. As well as having South Walian mates who would sneer at anything to do with language.

Is it a good day out? I mean, is there much to be gained from it for the non-native, non-Welsh speaking type? 

If so, place & dates of the next one (or is this the one that seems to be running into controversy, with the offer from Liverpool to host it? Or am I getting my Welsh festives mixed up?), and we'll scientifically organise an urbanite excursion


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2006)

depends really
yes and no, the alternative field 'maes b' would prob interest u more but then afaik is Welsh language band dominated and most of the kiddies would most certainly be fully fledged Welshies.
last time i went, years and years ago it was just like a bit of a glorified county show type thing.
my younger brother used to go and get into it more and seemed to have a great time camoing with mates.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 16, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Never heard of Lara Lee but the few minutes i saw of Isabel Ice-
> Not good.
> Is there such a thing as "Welsh Porn"?
> The only one ive ever heard of is Newport road trip or something-never seen it.
> Is there any Welsh language porn?



Lara Lee is hotly tipped to be the next big thing in British porn, although her long-term ambitions lay in the States.

Isabel Ice specialises in erm... bottom sex. God bless her. She's very bright and currently studying at university.

The Newport Road Trip features a pair of twins (oops tautology). It's standard gonzo featuring Marino.

No such thing as Welsh language porn (as far as I'm aware) so the opportunity is there for someone to make cultural history. A Welsh-language porn version of the Mabinogion perhaps...   Bring it on.  

Welsh porn would be my specialized subject on _Mastermind_.


----------



## Karac (Apr 16, 2006)

(






			
				Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You know, I'd never even considered attending the Eisteddfod, and tbh, I think my impressions of it were garnered in exactly the way you describe, Ben. As well as having South Walian mates who would sneer at anything to do with language.
> 
> Is it a good day out? I mean, is there much to be gained from it for the non-native, non-Welsh speaking type?


Went last year for the 2nd time ever-(1st time as a kid)-really enjoyed it.
This year its in the old factory near Velindre outside Swansea.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, can I ask - at the risk of having an enormous amount of piss taken - what is it exactly that they get up to at it? I mean, I am assuming it is not some sort of Welsh language Glasto, is it?


----------



## Karac (Apr 16, 2006)

Just loads of singiing,boozing etc


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, can I ask - at the risk of having an enormous amount of piss taken - what is it exactly that they get up to at it? I mean, I am assuming it is not some sort of Welsh language Glasto, is it?



noooo!


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 18, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, can I ask - at the risk of having an enormous amount of piss taken - what is it exactly that they get up to at it? I mean, I am assuming it is not some sort of Welsh language Glasto, is it?



Daytime:

On the main site you have the 'Maes' (literally 'Field') which has competitions which you'd probably associate with any Eisteddfod (singing, dancing, reciting etc), but you also have art, drama, poetry etc.  There's also a large learners area.  There are now lots of small outdoor stages scattered about the Maes with various performances taking place thoughout the week, that range from bands playing to competitors having a bit of practise.

If you don't speak Welsh you might find it difficult to appreciate poetry and drama, but the visual stuff is accessable to anyone and so is music.  There's loads of stalls from various organisations and companies, some of which are interesting.  For people who've never been to an Eisteddfod there are people in red t-shirts with 'Here to Help' on them to guide you (in Welsh or English) through what's going on and where and when it's happening.

In the evening:

There's also a Maes-B which is a sort of mini-Glasto.  It's an enclosed camping site for the young-uns with an associated marquee.  This is a sort of spin-off run by the Eisteddfod and usually has two stages with about 8 acts on each night.  Each evening tends to have a theme, like Rock, Dance, Hip-Hop, Folksy/Acoustic etc.  

The bands playing here will be announced on www.maesb.com soon (this site lists gigs organised by Maes B at varius locations through the year.)

In true Welsh style there's a split and Cymdeithas yr Iaith hold their own gigs during Eisteddfod week ( itend to go to these).  They like to hold gigs in the towns that host the Eisteddfod rather than everything happening out of town so that local pubs and businesses benefit.
They have just announced that their gigs will take place in Barons night club in Swansea (remember club scene in Twin Town?) and Glamorgan Arms in Pontlliw.  Line-ups to be confirmed. 


Links
i've found BBC pages with winneres of all the different Art & Crafft (_Celf a Chrefft_) categories for the 2002 and 2003 National Eisteddfod

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cymru/celf/eisteddfod02/winners.shtml
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cymru/celf/eisteddfod03/winners.shtml 

_Pensaernïaeth_ - Architecture
_Ysgoloriaeth Artist Ifanc_ - Young Artist Scholarship

If you lick on the photo's in each category, you get to a page for the artist.  At the bottom there's a drop-down-menu with a list of other artist who also competed in the same category, click 'Ewch' (Go) to view their work.



Sorry for going on about it, but the Eisteddfod has an image problem among Welsh speakers never mind non-Welsh speakers, and I'd just like to give a fuller picture when people ask.  Feel free to ask me more questions, maybe I'll dig this thread up and start a fresh one about the Eisteddfod nearer to August.


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 18, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Never heard of Lara Lee but the few minutes i saw of Isabel Ice-
> Not good.
> Is there such a thing as "Welsh Porn"?
> The only one ive ever heard of is Newport road trip or something-never seen it.
> Is there any Welsh language porn?



There's rumour of an ameteur video going about called 'Cigydd Abertiefi' (the Butcher from Cardigan) but I've not seen it.

There's also a Welsh porn blog (NOT SUITABLE FOR WORKPLACE - unless you work in the porn industry) :http://badans.blogspot.com
The earliest entries were really funny as the guy (or girl) had hilarious commentry to accompany the pics, but now it's just a collection of photo's lifted from somewhere else.

There's a song about Welsh porn by MC Saisamundo on Radio Amgen Show 33 (last track).


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 18, 2006)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Sorry for going on about it, but the Eisteddfod has an image problem among Welsh speakers never mind non-Welsh speakers, and I'd just like to give a fuller picture when people ask.  Feel free to ask me more questions, maybe I'll dig this thread up and start a fresh one about the Eisteddfod nearer to August.



 Thanks for that very informative post, Ben. One last question, though - if you can be perfectly honest about this - as a complete non-speaker of Welsh, would I be wasting my time at the Eisteddfod? Cos if it's basically a language-based celebration of culture, that's fine, I don't have an issue with that, but I'd rather not hang out with a bunch of people who don't want to/can't talk to me. IYSWIM


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 18, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Welsh porn would be my specialized subject on _Mastermind_.



Possibly mine too....although I'd have to bone up on it.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 18, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Possibly mine too....although I'd have to bone up on it.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 18, 2006)

A word of caution going to the 'fordd if you don't speak Welsh or are too pissed to speak yourself.

I went up to the Tredegar one in a minbus with some of the Welsh boys. A quick ride on a bike saw me hopelessly lost in a field full of tents,not knowing what was going on   but I did manage to sleep under a car, whose driver then picked me up hitching on the way back to Cardiff. ( which was lucky )


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 18, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Thanks for that very informative post, Ben. One last question, though - if you can be perfectly honest about this - as a complete non-speaker of Welsh, would I be wasting my time at the Eisteddfod? Cos if it's basically a language-based celebration of culture, that's fine, I don't have an issue with that, but I'd rather not hang out with a bunch of people who don't want to/can't talk to me. IYSWIM



If I'm completely honest, I don't know.     You might hate it or love it.  It is basically a langugae based celebration of culture but it's not just about the langugae. I'm a shy person myself, and if I were in your position I'd probably have a rotten time, but if you're inquisative and not affraid to ask you'll get a lot out of it.

Having read comments by non-Welsh speakers about the Newport Eisteddfod on a BBC site you'd swear that people visited two different events.  Some said how great it was, how welcoming and helpfull people were, others saying how they felt like foreigners in their own country and how rude everyone were - I'd say it's got a lot to do with the individual.

With regards to people not wanting to/can't talk to you, well most people would be chuffed that a non-Welsh speakers come along to see what going on.

I've managed to find something written by a guy from London who came down to the Newport Eisteddfod to see the gigs and what he thought about it (again, this is one person's perspective.)
http://66.249.93.104/custom?q=cache...es.htm+eisteddfod&hl=cy&ct=clnk&cd=1&ie=UTF-8

(scroll 2/3 way down, under heading: *An Englishman* In Newport (An outsider’s perspective of the 2004 Eisteddfod)*)

*Please don't be offended if you're Welsh or Mongolian or whatever, it's just an example


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got *nash* friends who are obliged to go to the Eisteddfod, and they'd probably drop a load if I was to ask them to take me with them, but I might just float the  idea, I'm starting to feel guilty (thanks Colacho!) after 6 years in Wales and not a word of the language to my name, nor a scooby doo about the "culture".


----------



## jjuice (Apr 18, 2006)

if the eisteddfod seems too Mr Urdd for you try Big Music from Small Nations, in July in Cilycwm. A very inclusive do
Check out link www.cilycwm.com/smallnations


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 18, 2006)

jjuice said:
			
		

> if the eisteddfod seems too Mr Urdd for you try Big Music from Small Nations, in July in Cilycwm. A very inclusive do
> Check out link www.cilycwm.com/smallnations



Grrrr... ya fookin spammer!  I've already posted my impressed reaction on your own thread, but in case people have missed it, look here: jjuice's own thread.

Yer festie looks well tasty - I presume from yr spoiling tactics against the Eisteddfod that you speak more English than them?


----------



## jjuice (Apr 18, 2006)

Yep, I talk Saes mostly. I've nothing against eisteddfodau, but in my experience they can be a little exclusive. I've had a great time there too mind


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

soft post modern welsh people who are too soft

isn't it.


----------



## colacho (May 31, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I've got *nash* friends who are obliged to go to the Eisteddfod, and they'd probably drop a load if I was to ask them to take me with them, but I might just float the  idea, I'm starting to feel guilty (thanks Colacho!) after 6 years in Wales and not a word of the language to my name, nor a scooby doo about the "culture".



There was no intent to make you feel guilty, estimado coronel! As for the Eisteddfod, my main association with that event (last went in 1982- and I can tell you it sounds a lot more fun now!) is walking home from the boozer in Neath with my brother taking it in turns to shout "A oes heddwch?" "Heddwch!" as loud as we could fucking manage. Some geezer coming our way turned round and ran like fuck back under what was then the Courage bridge- nice irony, that.


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because I'm not Welsh..........


There's ya problem.  




			
				zog said:
			
		

> .......grave concerns about some of our national icons.


They're not yours are they.  




			
				zog said:
			
		

> ....the only thing that keeps me going is knowing that we're not from Bristol.


Lol, I adore the Bristol lot, let them be!


----------



## ICB (May 31, 2006)

I'm from Bristol but living in the heart of rural Wales, best or worst of both worlds depending on your POV. 

Have to say there's been some rather heavy-handed imposition of Welsh culture at the boys' primary school, which is a pity cos there's such a lot in it and ramming it down their throats can only be counter-productive.

Even Welsh language coverage of the Eisteddfod is pretty dire.  

Recent historical documentary series was hilarious in its double standards, going on about how terrible it is that there's been so much prejudice against Italian, Asian and Afro-Caribbean immigrants in one programme then bemoaning the problem of English incomers in another 

Can't believe no one's mentioned Con Passionate, love it 

Overall I'm well chuffed to be living here and we're all getting on like a house on fire


----------



## fanta (May 31, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Overall I'm well chuffed to be living here and we're all getting on like a house on fire



Boom boom.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> Boom boom.



no! more of a crackling sound 

where ya bin fants, we've all been missing you here...


----------

